# Six hours?



## inkjunkie (Jun 13, 2015)

Temperature has dropped 25* or so from last weekend. Lows are in the 40's. We have about 7 pounds from the last batch I smoked. Picked up 5 pounds of Colby Jack & 5 pounds of Pepper Jack. Was going to get up and load the BGE early tomorrow....thinking about just starting it before turning in tonight. Will probably be in the smoke for 6 hours or so. Longest time in the smoke, cheese wise, has been 5 hours. We both thought that batch was good. Anyone ever go 6 hours?


----------



## themule69 (Jun 14, 2015)

I like the 4 hour range the with a AMNPS. I have never had any that was over smoked and I am a smoke hound so I don't think 6 hours would be to much for my taste. The longer you let it rest after you smoke the mellower it will be. I have some that is now close to 5 years old. Let us know how it turns out.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## inkjunkie (Jun 14, 2015)

Bonehead that filled the AMNPS didn't fill the corner enough...and it went out. Guessing it went 4 hours or so. I lit both ends and gave them another 2 hours....













1434292330259-1772075663.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Jun 14, 2015





Going to vacuum seal them later today. Will probably be a month or so before we use them...


----------



## eman (Jun 14, 2015)

I also try to get around the 4 hr mark.  But all my cheese is cut into 4 oz blocks before smoking.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jun 14, 2015)

eman said:


> I also try to get around the 4 hr mark.  But all my cheese is cut into 4 oz blocks before smoking.


The Boss does the cutting....if it were me the cheese would be a bit bloody. 
Have done several 4 hour smokes. We both wanted to try a bit more. Lightning both ends may have been a mistake...


----------



## b-one (Jun 14, 2015)

Nice pile of cheese! Hope the smoke isn't too strong but you never know without trying!


----------



## inkjunkie (Jun 14, 2015)

b-one said:


> Nice pile of cheese! Hope the smoke isn't too strong but you never know without trying!


When we finally do use the first package of it I am thinking it might be a good idea to have some unsmoked pepper jack to mix in with the smoked stuff...just in case it is to strong. Or will mixing unsmoked/smoked cheese not help to "dilute" the smoke flavor?


----------



## b-one (Jun 14, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> When we finally do use the first package of it I am thinking it might be a good idea to have some unsmoked pepper jack to mix in with the smoked stuff...just in case it is to strong. Or will mixing unsmoked/smoked cheese not help to "dilute" the smoke flavor?



All you can do is try. I'm guessing you shred it? I usally eat mine with crackers but should mix it in some stuff.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 14, 2015)

I have smoked many cheese types....  I found some taste better with light smoke, others take more smoke just fine....

My only problem is.......    I never made notes........:head-wall:


----------



## inkjunkie (Jun 14, 2015)

b-one said:


> All you can do is try. I'm guessing you shred it? I usally eat mine with crackers but should mix it in some stuff.


Yes Sir, we shred it. Would like to slice some of it for burgers but that never happens...



DaveOmak said:


> I have smoked many cheese types....  I found some taste better with light smoke, others take more smoke just fine....
> 
> My only problem is.......    I never made notes........:head-wall:


Notes? What's that?


----------



## smokesontuesday (Jun 19, 2015)

I've done 10 batches of cheese since last fall. I started out with the best of note taking intentions and for me I did pretty well. I have notes on all the smokes except for the last 9.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jun 20, 2015)

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> I've done 10 batches of cheese since last fall. I started out with the best of note taking intentions and for me I did pretty well. I have notes on all the smokes except for the last 9.


You are one up on me.....


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 29, 2015)

IJ, good looking cheese !


----------

